# best time to find mushrooms?



## Tha Dank (Jun 12, 2008)

when is the best time to find shrooms growing naturally? i hurd they grow in cow shit in the summer but is that true? responses wud be much appreciated


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jun 12, 2008)

I use to pick them on my friends property, he has cows. They would show up after a good rain and usually picked them in the morn. Some farmers use a special feed that keeps them from growing. This keeps people from tresspassing on thier fields for shrooms


----------



## Tha Dank (Jun 12, 2008)

so it actually grows literally on top of their shit? is anytime in the summer gud?


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jun 12, 2008)

From what Ive seen, yes, it grows on shit. But usually its just growing out of the ground. Probably where some shit was before the rain. And when I find em, I pick, then I thump the shroom to knock off the spores onto some more shit to grow more shrooms, it doesnt always work though. Not sure about the best time of year for them, its been almost 10 years since I ate a shroom.


----------



## BCnative (Jun 12, 2008)

thatd be in tha fall wen it starts to get rainy and then any time before the first frost ya gotta go into the fields and look in the tufts of grass n shit but like if u dont no wat ur lookin for ya shouldnt do it unless someones showin u hwo (youll definitly get poisoned) i no 4 liberty caps ya gotta look for nipples and slime (sounds like fun eh?) theyre like dark grey and have like a baby bottle shaped cap and if u like spred the edge a bit theryll be slime in between the halves


----------



## acesupmasleeve (Jun 13, 2008)

haha if you live in florida i could give you some roads to run down after a good rain that would result in a 2-3 garbage bags full if you had 10-15 ppl to do it with you...hehe gota love them farmers!


----------



## loveformetal1 (Jun 13, 2008)

So I know there are hundreds of varities of psilicyben shrooms and thousands of varities of other mushrooms. It is dangerous to pick random mushrooms and eat them.. but if they are growing on cow shit is it always psilicyben?


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jun 13, 2008)

Rule of thumb in survival situations: Never eat mushrooms, nearly 80% of all mushrooms are poisonous and mushrooms have little to no nutritional value. 

Sounds smart huh? I learned that watching Bear on Man Vs Wild


----------



## loveformetal1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Read Me!!! Yes You n00b: Mushroom Hunting Forum Rules - Mushroom Hunting - Shroomery Message Board
your online shrrom hunting guide..


----------



## Tha Dank (Jun 14, 2008)

alrite thnks for the info


----------



## chroniccake (May 2, 2010)

I live in Florida and been lookin for some places to find shrooms my friends have been doing it recently and they dont wana help me out i would really appreciate it you would help me out with my problem


----------



## rvrdennis (May 2, 2010)

Tha Dank said:


> when is the best time to find shrooms growing naturally? i hurd they grow in cow shit in the summer but is that true? responses wud be much appreciated


i depends where you live. they dont grow in most states



Tha Dank said:


> so it actually grows literally on top of their shit? is anytime in the summer gud?


yes they grow right out of the shit


loveformetal1 said:


> So I know there are hundreds of varities of psilicyben shrooms and thousands of varities of other mushrooms. It is dangerous to pick random mushrooms and eat them.. but if they are growing on cow shit is it always psilicyben?


no, and it's extremely dangerous to eat mushrooms if you dont know what they are.


----------



## sir potalot (May 3, 2010)

loveformetal1 said:


> So I know there are hundreds of varities of psilicybin shrooms and thousands of varities of other mushrooms. It is dangerous to pick random mushrooms and eat them.. but if they are growing on cow shit is it always psilicyben?


That's just a wee bit dangerous, I wouldn't Eat any mushroom growing on crap, I would take pictures, And look pictures of Actual magic's. in other words do A lot of research.


----------



## patrickod (Apr 1, 2013)

acesupmasleeve said:


> haha if you live in florida i could give you some roads to run down after a good rain that would result in a 2-3 garbage bags full if you had 10-15 ppl to do it with you...hehe gota love them farmers!


Where at in Florida?


----------



## diggindirt (Apr 1, 2013)

If you don't know the conditions to find them in, and how they grow, I'd do a bit more research before hunting. Mushrooms are very dangerous to mess with unless you're precisely sure what you're picking. Typically, once poisonous mushrooms show symptoms in your body, it's too late. 

That being said, they like humid conditions and take a few days to mature. Pick a week in the 70's where it rains every other day or so, then get your shoes dirty!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Isle at wal-mart..visit a spore site,be patient...nuf said.


----------



## canndo (Apr 2, 2013)

blackcoupe01 said:


> Rule of thumb in survival situations: Never eat mushrooms, nearly 80% of all mushrooms are poisonous and mushrooms have little to no nutritional value.
> 
> Sounds smart huh? I learned that watching Bear on Man Vs Wild



Bear is wrong, about 80 percent of all mushrooms just aren't etable at all - poison or not. There are not that many truely poisonous mushrooms in the world and there are plenty of ones with a great deal of nutrition, protein and all sorts of other very helpful things. That doesn't change the fact that the poisionous ones are out there and your are playing a dangerous game. There are all sorts of cutlures that forage for all sorts of wonderful tasty mushrooms in the world and once one gains true knowlege of a mushroom species he can be assured he will not kill himself, then he moves on to another species.


BTW the agaricus bisporus campestrious or button mushroom you cut up in your salad or cook up for mushroom gravey is carcinogenic - think on that for a while (yes, even if you cook them)


----------



## lblblb53 (Jul 15, 2013)

acesupmasleeve said:


> haha if you live in florida i could give you some roads to run down after a good rain that would result in a 2-3 garbage bags full if you had 10-15 ppl to do it with you...hehe gota love them farmers!


I would love some roads to go down, I live in central florida and am having trouble finding any.


----------



## the russian man (Jul 16, 2013)

florida people, you are late on this but the season starts in spring and ends usually around sep-nov for us, pick the Cubes(cubensis) they have a gold cap and purple ring on the stem like a little skirt dont waste your time on liberty caps, as thy get really mushy and dry up to NOTHING, cut them, dont pluck them, you want to eat cow shit  tap the mushrooms cap as well for some spores to eb dropped, so you keep the fields flooded with them, they grow usually where cows rest, like under shrubs and trees its rare to find some on the field bc they usually dry up, also use paper bags, plastic bags are terrible IMO


----------

